
Ask HN: Would you pay for an ad free Facebook account? - rs86
Would you? Maybe free services financed by by products (like ads) are not so cool...
======
crunchyave
I think someday in the future I'd be willing to pay for an ad-free social
media platform. I wouldn't do this for facebook though, they just aren't
trustworthy as a company.

Whether or not Facebook is paid or free or not, it would still be a place
populated by a list of friends/family you either barely know or don't see IRL,
spouting unsolicited opinions or posting uninteresting baby pictures, etc. And
I think ads would probably still sneak in, via fake accounts that just spam
and share products. Maybe some of the noise would be cut down via people
quitting the platform, but the worst offenders are addicted to facebook, so I
think they'd stay.

I quit facebook probably two years ago and there's really not one thing about
it I miss, so I certainly wouldn't pay for it.

~~~
rs86
I'm in it for the single sign in, but I am working my way out of it. But
otherwise I would pay to use Google with no ads.

------
alanbblack
I would, but I probably wouldn't pay enough for it to be worthwhile for
Facebook. I guess they earn way more a year from me than I'd be willing to
pay.

~~~
dsschnau
They make like $6 per user per year

------
ManlyBread
I wouldn't, since Ublock offers the same functionality for free.

------
gesman
I don't use FB.

However I paying for WSJ app.

Generally i'd pay for quality content without being pestered by ads.

If I'd religiously use FB or do business on FB - I'd probably do having a
choice.

------
cm2012
No matter what you answer to this question, you viewing FB ads is worth more
to FB than what you're willing to pay.

~~~
gesman
Actually that's questionable.

Your connections and social media activities carrying lots of value and allow
FB to serve better ads to connections.

Paying for no ads does not eliminate that important element.

Certainly - tricking someone to click on ad and charging advertiser for
worthless click is a source of revenue - but it doesn't bring $500/mo or
something.

(incidentally i just got email from FB for fraud analytics position, lol)

------
bausshf
No. I have had ads that were relevant to me plenty of times. In fact some ads
have help me further my career.

------
orcs
Personally no. I don't use Facebook though which is probably why.

------
a-fried-egg
Why bother? FB is too much of a mess.

~~~
rs86
You can abstract Facebook away and consider any other social media or product
that you "pay" by viewing ads

